# Melanoidin Malt?



## braufrau (20/2/07)

I'm planning to do a tripel soon and use melanoidin instead of aromatic malt but the recipe
is an extract + specialty grains one.

Do I have to mash melanoidin malt or can I get away with steeping it for 20 mins?

Is there any difference between steeping (65C for 20min) and mashing (65C for 90mins)
other than the time?

-braufrau


----------



## Simon W (20/2/07)

Until someone more knowledgable replies:
I believe it is a must mash, not sure if it has enough diastatic power(10%) of its own to be steeped in the way you propose.
If you have it, add some base malt to help it along, maybe 25% of total melanoidin weight(?).

Some people report that mashing can be done in 20-30mins depending on the grain, so with a high diastatic power base like Pilsner malt, 20mins might do it for you.

Simo


----------



## braufrau (20/2/07)

Simon W said:


> Until someone more knowledgable replies:
> I believe it is a must mash, not sure if it has enough diastatic power(10%) of its own to be steeped in the way you propose.
> If you have it, add some base malt to help it along, maybe 25% of total melanoidin weight(?).
> 
> Simo




Thanks Simo, especially for the hint about diastatic power which hadn't occured to me.
I guess if I'm gonna do a mash I may as well do a 2kg partial!
 :unsure: :blink: Sigh!

-braufrau


----------



## andrewg (20/2/07)

braufrau said:


> I'm planning to do a tripel soon and use melanoidin instead of aromatic malt but the recipe
> is an extract + specialty grains one.
> 
> Do I have to mash melanoidin malt or can I get away with steeping it for 20 mins?


Braufrau
Melanoidin probably has enough diastatic power to convert itself so you could mash at 65oC, but you might need more than 20min.



braufrau said:


> Is there any difference between steeping (65C for 20min) and mashing (65C for 90mins)
> other than the time?
> 
> -braufrau


Mashing involves enzymatic conversion of starches (at about 62-70oC) while steeping involves extracting sugars & colour from crystal and roast malts (usually done at sparge temps 75-78oC).
cheers
HStB


----------



## DJR (20/2/07)

I don't think melanoidin has any DP to convert, not that you'll probably need it. It's more like a specially roasted light crystal malt so you'll probably find just steeping cold or at about 60-70 as per normal works fine to extract the flavour and color. If you want a bit more gravity out of it just chuck in a couple of handfuls of pils or wheat malt grain as well to convert what sugar there is and hold it at 65 for half an hour before boiling.


----------



## neonmeate (20/2/07)

melanoidin is not a crystal malt. it's a darker, intenser version of munich malt. it does have some diastatic power but not much.

here's an old post by wes on the hbd:
http://hbd.org/hbd/archive/4438.html#4438-6


----------



## DJR (20/2/07)

neonmeate said:


> melanoidin is not a crystal malt. it's a darker, intenser version of munich malt. it does have some diastatic power but not much.
> 
> here's an old post by wes on the hbd:
> http://hbd.org/hbd/archive/4438.html#4438-6



VERY good info there. I had trouble finding anything, and the Weyermann spec PDF had no DP listed so i assumed the worst.


----------



## neonmeate (20/2/07)

Bavarian sites always seem to make you assume the wurst.

sorry bad joke


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/2/07)

Melanoidin will convert, but it is bets to mash it with other malts that have a higher diastatic content to get the most from it...


Dont be scared to use lots of it if you want a deep yellow /orange malty beer


----------



## devo (10/4/07)

Anyone know of good substitute for melanoidin malt?


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/4/07)

neonmeate said:


> Bavarian sites always seem to make you assume the wurst.
> 
> sorry bad joke



I'd rather consume the wurst with loadsa horseradish. B) 

Devo.. Probably the easiest way around this is to add some Dark Munich but maybe use a little extra to compensate for the colour contribution of Melanoidin.

Warren -


----------



## devo (10/4/07)

cheers warren, will do.


----------

